# Excel *.csv in phpmyadmin importieren



## BitBurger (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

   Ich weiß, dass ähnliche Themen schon eröffnet wurden,
   hab mir diese auch durchgelesen, bin aber trotzdem nicht
   fündig geworden.

   Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:

   Ich möchste eine Excel Tabelle in eine Datenbank mit Hilfe
   von phpmyadmin importieren.

   Bis jetzt bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

   In Excel habe ich eine test.xml erstellt, die die Daten a und b enthält.
 Anschließen auf "Speichern unter..." --> Dateiname: "test", Dateiformat "CSV (Trennzeichen getrennt) (*.csv)" --> "Speichern" und fertig ist die test.csv.
   Wenn ich nun die test.csv mit dem Notepad öffne steht "a;b" darin.

 Anschließend hab ich in phpmyadmin eine Datenbank "test" und eine neue Tabele "test" mit zwei Feldern. Das erste Feld nannte ich "A", das zweite "B", bei beiden wählte ich als Typ "TEXT".
   Danach klickte ich "Struktur" --> "Textdatei in Tabelle einfügen".
   Nun wählte ich die test.csv über "Durchsuchen" und klickte anschließend auf "Abschicken".

   Nun erscheint allerdings folgende Fehlermeldung:
   ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  SQL-Befehl :  

 LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE 'C:\\DOCUME~1\\li04755\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\php24.tmp' INTO TABLE `test` FIELDS TERMINATED BY ';' ENCLOSED BY '"' ESCAPED BY '\\' LINES TERMINATED BY '\r\n' 

         MySQL meldet: 


     #1148 - The used command is not allowed with this MySQL version

   ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

   Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?

   Danke schon mal im voraus,

   BitBurger


----------



## redlama (16. Februar 2005)

Die Fehlermeldung besagt, dass Dieser Befehl nicht mit Deiner MySQL Version erlaubt ist.
Was für eine MySQL Version hast Du denn?
Hast Du dort schonmal vorher ein "LOAD DATA" Befehl erfolgreich ausgeführt?
Ich gebe Dir mal den Link, zum MySQL Referenzhandbuch und dort zu LOAD DATA Syntax.
Da steht das auch mit den Versionen (wenn ich eben richtig geschaut habe).

redlama


----------



## BitBurger (16. Februar 2005)

Ich benutze MySQL 4.0.20 und habe noch keinen 
"LOAD DATA" erfolgreich ausgeführt.
Bin allerdings auch totaler Neuling auf dem Gebiet und könnte mir gut vorstellen,
dass ich irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht habe. 

Gruß BitBurger


----------

